# Need Help with Ideas



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

This late in the game I have had to cancel my charity haunt for this year (it was going to be a big one) and need any ideas you might have to my new theme. My son has cerebral palsy and has major surgery on November 16 where I will be off work at least a month to be with him. That means I can not financially afford to have the big show this year, maybe next, long as he's ok. BUT I am going to have family and a few friends, about 50 people that plan on helping with food. My cousin is renting me a dvd projector and we plan on showing a scary movie to everyone on the side of the garage. So I guess my theme is Scary Movie night, any ideas on how to decorate my two car garage to set the scene? I appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Do you know which movie you will be watching?
Good luck to your son and upcoming surgery.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hope things go well for you and your son - major surgery is always a bit scary.

I think having a Scary Movie night is a great idea, regardless of the reason, and it's lovely that you have so many friends helping out with the eats. You can decorate to match the theme of the movie (which is where I think fick was going with the question above) or just go with a more generic creepy atmosphere. What do you already have in hand from previous haunt years that can be used?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

If you have a Dollar Tree store, 99cent store, or something like that, you can buy skulls, signs, fake hands/feet, tombstones, caution tape, and other inexpensive items that you can customize to decorate with. Different colored flood lights around the exterior of your home, along with a fog machine or two, and a hidden boombox with a sound efx cd..maybe something from Nox Arcana or Midnight Syndicate, would be great. I think with that simple of setup, the atmosphere would be quite eerie. Also, our thoughts are with you, your son and your family. We hope he has a speedy recovery.


----------



## Glosang (Feb 20, 2008)

Oh Good luck on your son's surgery.Believe me I know there is nothing scarier than a sick child.Do you mind if I say a prayer for y'all?? Anywho.what about a haunted snack stand that way ya have a place for your food...just a thought


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

How about a Venom Ade stand....


----------

